# Linux macht Rechner kaputt - Silvester schon heute



## port29 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mir ist heute etwas lustiges passiert. Okay - meine GraKa ist nun schrott und ich bin mal wieder 500€ los. Aber mal die ganze Geschichte. 

Vor etwa 2-3 Jahren habe ich irgendwo online ein Artikel gelesen, dass ein Online Shop eine defekte Festplatte nicht austauschen wollte. Die Begründung war, dass der Kunde Linux auf seinem Rechner hatte und Linux einen aggressiveren Festplatten Zugriff hat, als Windows. Damals habe ich noch über diese Geschichte gelacht... ... aber heute....

Ich habe bei mir normalerweise Vista auf dem Rechner, da leider nicht alle Hardware von Linux supportet wurde. Heute wollte ich mal Fedora ausprobieren. Habe mir deshalb die Live CD runtergeladen. Ich starte also den Rechner von der Live CD und zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem normalerweise der X-Server gestartet wird, sehe ich nur einen ca. 1px hohen Streifen. Umschalten auf die Konsole brachte auch nix, da sah ich nur vertikale Streifen statt Text. Ich habe dann den Rechner versucht mit ein paar anderen Kernel Parametern zu booten, aber es brachte alles nichts. Dann habe ich den Rechner wieder in Vista rebootet.

Dann hat es an meiner Haustür geklingelt -  der Nachbar hat genervt. Nachdem ich ihn abgewimmelt habe, kam ich wieder zu meinem Rechner zurück. Er war aus.Ich drücke auf die Power Taste - es passiert nix. Mache das Netzteil aus, zieh den Stromstecker, stecke den wieder rein, drücke auf den Power Knopf => nix. Rechner dann ausgemacht und Gehäuse geöffnet. Dann habe ich nochmal den Stromstecker reingesteckt und den Power Knopf gedrückt. Passiert nix, doch ich habe irgendwie einen leicht verbrannten Geruch wahrgenommen. 

Ich habe nichts berührt oder sonstetwas angefasst. Auf einmal kamen mir zwei richtig heftige Funken entgegen. Genau in diesem Moment bootete der Rechner auch wieder, piepte aber dass die Graka nicht gefunden wurde.

Tja... es mag jetzt Zufall sein, dass ich vorher mein Glück mit Linux probiert habe....

... oder auch nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Dezember 2008)

Dein Threadthema könnte auch aus der Computerbild stammen .


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. Dezember 2008)

Geile Story

mfg

Azubi


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Dezember 2008)

Hach so geil ist das nicht...
Sowas ähnliches ist mir auch mal passiert.
War ein bisschen am zocken und habe auch plötzlich so einen verschmorten Geruch wahrgenommen. Hab aber nichts unternommen und dachte, dass der Geruch von draußen reinzieht.
Nach nen paar Minuten habe ich bemerkt, dass das Bild im Spiel ein wenig komisch aussah und hab mal zugemacht. Auf dem Desktop angekommen sah alles normal aus.

Dann hab ich erstmal nen Stündchen den PC ruhen lassen und als ich wieder ran gegangen bin wurde plötzlich auch keine Grafikkarte mehr gefunden.
Also Gehäuse aufgemacht und schon ist mir Rauch entegengestiegen. War der Motor vom Kühler durchgebrannt und dadurch ist ein Teil der Grafikkarte geschmolzen!

Was lernen wir daraus? Nur passiv gekühlte Karten nehmen


----------

